# Tropica Aquarium Soil top up



## Sirkavu (18 May 2020)

Hello Everyone,

Hope you are well and keeping yourselves safe!!!

I have had my Tropica aquarium soil for almost two years now and since I am now finally with more time to dedicate to aquascapping, I wanted to add more aquarium soil so I could make it look inclined - at the moment it is merely plan and flat.

Is there a way I can safely put the soil in without having to fear for the ammonia?

Thank you all


----------



## Nuno Gomes (18 May 2020)

Just do more frequent water changes during the first couple weeks after you add more soil. You can also use seachem prime (or any other equivalent product) to neutralize the ammonia.


----------



## Sirkavu (18 May 2020)

@Nuno Gomes so it’s ok to just put it inside and do 30% WC every 2 days and 50% sundays. Is this ok?


----------



## Ray (19 May 2020)

I just did exactly this - I added 2l tropica soil to the 1l already in a 16l Nano. I got 2 Nitrite spikes (maybe Ammonia too but no test kit) after 1 week and another after 2 weeks when I disturbed the substrate (plants have been showing up in dribs and drabs). Now I also did filter maintenance on an immature filter at the same time, but I still suspect the soil as causing the spike.

With a mature filter this should go better for you, but still, be very careful... If you have a spare filter it may be worth letting the soil soak in a bucket and running that filter on it for 3 or 4 weeks.

@George Farmer - what’s the official take from Tropica on Ammonia/Nitrate release from the Tropica soil?  I do LOVE the product by the way.


----------



## Sammy Islam (19 May 2020)

Depending on how much you plan to add, maybe you could pre-soak the new tropica soil in a bucket or storage container for a week or two while replacing the water every day or 2 to minimise any ammonia release before putting it in the tank?


----------



## Sirkavu (21 May 2020)

Hi @Sammy Islam , I was thinking to ad 1-3l Max. I might pre soak as I’d rather minimise the risk in advance.

@Ray ill for sure pre soak. I have a spare filter but I can’t put in the bucket unfortunately


----------

